# pup losing weight - please help!!!



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, 
pixies litter will be 4 weeks on monday  8 of them are doing really well! The pup with the injured foot healed really well and now we cant even tell she was injured. However, one of them is literally a bag of bones. They are eating now, and im not sure if mum still feeds them. If she does it isn't often, This little boy is due to go to his new home next week but i dont think hel make it if he doesnt pick up. I have promised him to my cousin as a birthday present , he picked him out specially and i really really dont want to lose him. Any suggestions on how to fatten him up? There is literally nothing of him, even his tail is skeletal. About 4 days ago i noticed he wasnt as active as the others, and he was the only one that didnt run when i tried to catch them but he wasnt overally small or skinny. Hes going downhill so fast! please help!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Maybe there's something wrong internally. But it certainly doesn't sound very good!Display posts from previous: Sort bythat that that that that that


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

sorry what does the end bit mean? 
Hes still going atm, im taking him to the vet on monday but i still need help with this 1 guys!!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

how does he look like, other than being skinny? (I am thinking if he might be what we in denmark call "mini-mice")

If there is something wrong with him I dont think you can do anything about it, but if he is just skinny, you could try feeding him scrambled eggs and other foods rich in protein and fat.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Sorry about the end of my post. My pc had gone a bit mad. haha. But yes as Anne says try him on the food and see how he responds. Either he will be interested or he won't. I'm afraid its a waiting game. Also from personal experience taking him to the vets may be a waste of time. Because they're so small once they start going downhill only a miracle will bring them back up. I'm sorry that it probs will be you saying goodbye.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried it with my last litter. There was one mouse that one of my frieds really wanted, and all of a sudden it got sick, and it didnt make it  But I promised her a new one.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well thats how it goes. Every time I have a favourite mouse something bad happens so I don't have favourites any more. Its your choice obviously about taking him to the vets but having recently lost 2 mice in the space of a couple of weeks 1 to cancer and she was p.t.s and the other had respiratory problems and I had a friend put her out of her misery I know how you are feeling. All my mice are pets.


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

unfortunately he is not just skinny, he is literally skeletal, his fur is a mess, his eyes are dull and as of this evening he looks a lot like he is struggling to breath. He doesnt move at all, and he 'clicks' constantly. His siblings are all active, alert and bright eyed with lovely shiny coats but he is listless. Im not expecting him to make it thru the night based on what i just saw. He sat on my hand for about 10 mins without moving. And he kept laying his head down  I have seen him eating and drinking, so does that suggest that he is just ill and there is nothing i can do?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, if he's eating and drinking just fine, but simply never did put on weight, he's not going to make it. It happens, where there's just something wrong with them, and we never do find out what. I'm so sorry for you and your friend.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

does his tail have like "pearls" on it, and is his back like hunched? Because then he is what I meant by "mini-mouse".

I think you should put him to sleep, if you can do that. From what you write he is suffering and not going to make it, I am sorry


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

I took some pics of him, im not sure what you mean by 'pearls'. i can see all the links if that's what you meant? I tried to get some comparison shots but couldn't really keep any of the others still long enough. And its not that he didn't put on weight, he did at first...he just lost it all again.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I think what is meant by 'pearls' is the emaciation is so severe that the tail has actually lost muscle mass and you can see the skeletal structure of it through the skin. He is severely emaciated and is no doubt suffering greatly, as he is litterally starving to death.

Some refer to this as 'failure to thrive' or being a 'wasting/waster' either way he will die, even if he manages to hang on for another week or another month his quality of life is very poor. And it would be in his best interest to euthanize him to end his suffering, but also to prevent him from infecting any of your other mice if he happens to have a contagious infection that is behind his deterioration. If you can't do it yourself I'd suggest taking him to a vet.

This is part of breeding, some pups fail to thrive/grow.

My main concern is actually that you described his breathing as labored and mentioned he is 'clicking'. These are usually indications that the mouse has a respiratory infection, and with his level of deterioration I'd be concerned about it being contagious to his cagemates. If he is put down / or when he dies I'd encourage a necropsy, either by yourself if your able or by a vet.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh dear, he is looking very bad, the poor thing. I would definitely end his poor suffering. I'm sorry...


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

what is a necropsy? I know he needs help. i am unable and the vet is asking for a fortune, plus id have to leave him til tomorrow now. i just cant afford it  Does anyone here live anywhere near southampton who would do it for me if i got him to you? I know its a big ask i just really want to help the poor little baby.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

If I lived in So'ton still I would do it. When I had all my mice when I was younger I had to p.t.s. but I couldn't look while i was doing it and I felt absolutely awful doing it but I knew it was for the best.


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

i know its right, i just cant do it


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I wasn't saying for you to do it. I was just saying that I had done it. I'm not pressuring you to do anything at all. Please don't think I am!


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

oh no dont worry! I know its the nice thing to do, looking at him breaks my heart and i just wish i was strong enough to do it. Im at a complete loss as to what to do now


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Knowing the outcome and knowing you can do nothing is really hard. Just hold him so he's not alone. I had a mouse just like yours about the same age - different colour) but in exactly the same condition. He was so cold and limp and I just held him til he died in my hands. It was very upsetting but it did make me feel better for having done that. He was one of my first mice when I was fifteen. I was older when able to p.t.s.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with the others, he is not going to make it. He looks as he could be what we call mini-mice (still dont know the english word), and they never grow very old.

I am sorry


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sorry for you too.


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

poor little guy died this evening.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well at least he won't suffer anymore. I know its really sad when this happens but it was just meant to be unfortunately. He's in mousie heaven now.


----------

